# Reinsman pad



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

BoldComic said:


> Has anyone used this pad? I have a high withered horse and an endurance style aussie saddle.
> 
> Reinsman Original Microsuede Contoured Pad - Horse.com
> 
> Also I have a medium color saddle so I'm thinking the brown or carmel color. Bay horse. Thanks.


Not a fan of the memory foam inside it, nor a fan of the tacky tack bottom of those pads.

These do not come in colors, but many people I know love them, good solid long lasting and easy to clean

Tucker Felt Full Contour Cut Back Western Saddle Pad



.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

be ok for arena work, but it is too grippy for distance work, not to mention it wont fit your saddle at all.
Measure your saddle, this is what you are looking for. the 735=93 model
Premium Southwest Saddle Pads for Tucker Saddles ptl40-sw it is what I use.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Joe4d said:


> be ok for arena work, but it is too grippy for distance work, not to mention it wont fit your saddle at all.
> Measure your saddle, this is what you are looking for. the 735=93 model
> Premium Southwest Saddle Pads for Tucker Saddles ptl40-sw it is what I use.



Nice Link, Joe

I am bookmarking it for reference 



.


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

Okay I was wondering about the tacky-too stuff. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> Not a fan of the memory foam inside it, nor a fan of the tacky tack bottom of those pads.
> 
> .


Can I ask why you don't like the tacky bottom? I have a couple of the tacky too pads (no memory foam) but they are just sitting around as I don't own a Western saddle (other than a midget kid one that nobody uses). I do plan on buying a Western saddle some day, just wondering if I should hang onto these pads or get rid of them and buy something else later on.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Delfina said:


> Can I ask why you don't like the tacky bottom? I have a couple of the tacky too pads (no memory foam) but they are just sitting around as I don't own a Western saddle (other than a midget kid one that nobody uses). I do plan on buying a Western saddle some day, just wondering if I should hang onto these pads or get rid of them and buy something else later on.


Most of the Tacky Tack style pads have the rubber material perforated, I have found under hard riding conditions the horses hair can get pulled by this design.

Pads with solid rubber bottoms are better but but the drawback is they can create too much heat during intense workouts and during the summer.

Many want the rubber material because of the idea that can make the saddle more secure, but many times it is because the Saddle is not fitting properly.

I like felt pads bottom pads as a 1st choice or solid felt like a 5 star, fleece as a second choice as some pads use a very cheap fleece which is very slippery compared to higher quality fleece.


.


----------

